# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Magic Card(Oid MAgic)

## vcopola

Aunque hay un post sobre Oid Magic creo conveninete el abrir uno nuevo para esplicar el contenido....
*Nombre:* Magic Card

*Autor:* Jean-Pierre VALLARINO

*Precio:*38 euritos

*Editor:* OID MAGIC

*Fecha:* No se fecha lanzamiento

*Paginas/Duración:* 110 minutos

*Dificultad:* facil

*Puntaje de 1 a 10:* 8

*Contenido* El dvd viene estructurado de la siguiente manera:
*-Juegos sin manipulacion con cartas normales:* 
     +Viet Nam
     +Reloj
     +Out of the World
     +Ases al corte
*-Juegos sin manipulacion con cartas trucadas:* 
     +Triunfo
     +Trilero
     +Produccion del estuche
     +Jabonera
     +Transposicion de cartas
     +Cartas fantasma
     +Aceite y agua
*-Tecnicas profesionales:* 
     +Tilt de MArlo
     +Cuenta Haman
     +Cuenta Rumba
     +Cuenta Emsley
     +Doble volteo
     +Control a la mezcla francesa
     +Forzar en cruz
     +Biddle move
     +Salto
     +Cuenta Ascanio
*-Juegos con manipulacion con cartas normales:* 
    +Las 5 posibilidades
    +Twisting
    +El espectador corta
    +Increible
*-Juegos con manipulacion con cartas trucadas:* 
    +Super Collector
    +Prediccion Jumbo
    +Prediccion
    +Pro Twisting
    +Dream Wonder
    +Pro Tranposicion
*-Bonus* 
    +Video de actuacion Vallarino

*Comentarios* 
Creo que la caja esta muy bien.
Por un lado viene una baraja Bicycle normal y por otro una baraja Bicylce de cartas trucadas de mucha indole, algunas de ellas exclusivas.
Todos los juegos del dvd viene la realizacion y la ejecucion por separado.
Los juegos con cartas trucadas se realizan con las cartas que vienen en el estuche.
Las técnicas profesionales vienen muy bien explicadas y a mi me ha venido muy bien por ejemplo el salto , ya que en los libros lo puedes leer pero una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.
El bonus es una actuacion de Vallarino en la que utiliza cartas y monedas y es como "mira lo que se hacer"...despues de comprarte un juego para aprender ver eso y claro la gente flipara jejeje

En definitiva muy buen paquete de gran calidad todo ello en Español y muy bien explicado.

Un saludo y espero que sirva

----------


## sertxos83

yo me lo compre hace casi un año y me parecio un buen paquete, las cosas bien explicadas y en castellano, se lo recomiendo a todos los principiantes

----------


## Aitor

La verdad es que no tiene nada que ver con otros packs de magia "para todos los públicos". A mí me pareció también genial, y calidad bicicle, no lo olvidemos.
Un saludo

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿Pero dónde lo venden? Porque me he acercado a varias jugueterías y nada. ¿Mariano, lo puedes traer a tiendamagia? Seguro que se vende rapidito

----------


## vcopola

Yo lo he comprado en el Corte Ingles, en la seccion de jugueteria, justo al lado del Trivial Pursuit jejejeje

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Yo lo he comprado en el Corte Ingles, en la seccion de jugueteria, justo al lado del Trivial Pursuit jejejeje


Puff, pero es que el corte inglés es el corte inglés, que te cobran 10€ más por "la buena fe". Si no hay más remedio pues lo compraré allí.

----------


## sertxos83

tambien los he visto en los carreful y en el alcampo tambien

----------


## sersantos

Yo lo estoy buscando por todos lados y no lo encuentro, vivo en valladolid y no lo tienen ni en el Corte ingles ni tiendas de juguetes ni nada de nada..
Si alguien sabe donde puedo encontrarlo que me informe por favor
MUCHAS GRACIAS

----------


## sertxos83

sersantos vete al corte ingles y le dices a el dependiente que con este ean o codigo de barras te saque la referencia interna del corte ingles y te la busque por otros centros y pida un traspaso, si se niega habla con el jefe del departamento que el te lo hara


ean:
3760039970107

con esto te lo deberian encontrar en un ratejo


ssaludos

----------


## sersantos

Ya lo he encontrado, me lo tienen que traer del corte ingles de marbella por que esta agotado en toda españa, !!que exitazo!! jeje
Muchas gracias por la ayuda sertxos83

----------


## sertxos83

no hay de que

----------


## newwave

ya lo tengo. lo he comprado en el hipercor de fabra i puig. atencion: esta en una caja de carton junto con otros productos de oid magic tirada delante de los juegos de mesa. suerte

----------


## sersantos

Ya lo tengo en mi poder, la verdad es que me ha sorprendido gratamente, el dvd esta muy bien, y como apoyo a algun libro esta genial para entender las tecnicas. Tiene bastantes juegos, la gran mayoria sencillos con un poco de practica
Ademas la baraja de cartas trucadas esta muy bien, con mucha variedad.

----------

